# Dislike Posts?



## red0021 (Mar 20, 2012)

I want to be able to dislike posts.

Make it happen.


----------



## asdewqasdfgh (Mar 20, 2012)

we just got our right to "like" revoked. i doubt we'll see that soon.


----------



## F A B (Mar 21, 2012)

red0021 said:


> I want to be able to dislike posts.
> 
> Make it happen.



wont happen


----------



## $waGgEr (Mar 21, 2012)

word...minus rep for all plant abusers...im tierd of the nute burn questions


----------



## lokie (Mar 21, 2012)

Too many cry baby mofos and evil doers/trolls that like to make them cry.


----------



## bigv1976 (Mar 21, 2012)

I would certainly give the OP a dislike if we could.


----------



## F A B (Mar 21, 2012)

bigv1976 said:


> I would certainly give the OP a dislike if we could.


i think u just did


----------



## bigv1976 (Mar 21, 2012)

F A B said:


> i think u just did


Holy shit FAB where did all your posts go?


----------



## bigv1976 (Mar 21, 2012)

Howard Stern said:


> D-bag is back again! LOL The OP is a dick I am sure he would have the most unlikes! I would probably be in the top ten!


Hey did Fuck Yo Mama get hit hard in the sunami?


----------



## delvite (Mar 21, 2012)

red0021 said:


> I want to be able to dislike posts.
> 
> Make it happen.


 .............................dislikes this post


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 21, 2012)

bigv1976 said:


> Hey did Fuck Yo Mama get hit hard in the sunami?


LOL "Like" some stupid people have asked me where that is in Japan!


----------



## bigv1976 (Mar 21, 2012)

Howard Stern said:


> LOL "Like" some stupid people have asked me where that is in Japan!


I laughed my balls off when I read that.


----------



## bigv1976 (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh and by the way to the OP, by me disregarding your post and conversing with some other members about things that have absolutely nothing to do with your post, I am representing the disregard I have for your need to produce a thread that has zero chance of benefiting this site in any way thereby reinforcing to us, once again, why you should punch yourself in the face until your fingers are too fucked up to type the garbage that you type.


----------



## red0021 (Mar 21, 2012)

bigv1976 said:


> Oh and by the way to the OP, by me disregarding your post and conversing with some other members about things that have absolutely nothing to do with your post, I am representing the disregard I have for your need to produce a thread that has zero chance of benefiting this site in any way thereby reinforcing to us, once again, why you should punch yourself in the face until your fingers are too fucked up to type the garbage that you type.


Most original troll ever? No, you're not.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 21, 2012)

bigv1976 said:


> Oh and by the way to the OP, by me disregarding your post and conversing with some other members about things that have absolutely nothing to do with your post, I am representing the disregard I have for your need to produce a thread that has zero chance of benefiting this site in any way thereby reinforcing to us, once again, why you should punch yourself in the face until your fingers are too fucked up to type the garbage that you type.


Make it happen! chop chop admin! I know you are busy with all the many stupid request but I want a dislike button so make it happen! LOL


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 21, 2012)

Im T-BAG make it happen!


----------



## red0021 (Mar 21, 2012)

Howard Stern said:


> Make it happen! chop chop admin! I know you are busy with all the many stupid request but I want a dislike button so make it happen! LOL


The fact that someone of your notoriety would go out of their way to make me feel bad, well, it's real special. I've been on the web since 56k, though, might take some dedication on your part.


----------



## F A B (Mar 21, 2012)

Howard Stern said:


> Im T-BAG make it happen!


the foolz better respect your authority


----------



## F A B (Mar 21, 2012)

red0021 said:


> The fact that someone of your notoriety would go out of their way to make me feel bad, well, it's real special. I've been on the web since 56k, though, might take some dedication on your part.


dont feel bad bro they just having a little sport with u


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 21, 2012)

red0021 said:


> The fact that someone of your notoriety would go out of their way to make me feel bad, well, it's real special. I've been on the web since 56k, though, might take some dedication on your part.


What are you talking about? I just chime in when new people jump in here and make stupid comments. I would also like a "dislike" button but I don't tell the admin to "make it happen". Show a little respect for the people on here that work their ass off for FREE. Your original post just sounded childish! Not one of the 5 posts that I have read of yours have given anyhing to this site!


----------



## F A B (Mar 21, 2012)

howard stern said:


> what are you talking about? I just chime in when new people jump in here and make stupid comments. I would also like a "dislike" button but i don't tell the admin to "make it happen". Show a little respect for the people on here that work their ass off for free. Your original post just sounded childish! Not one of the 5 posts that i have read of yours have given anyhing to this site!


i like.....


----------



## red0021 (Mar 21, 2012)

Howard Stern said:


> What are you talking about? I just chime in when new people jump in here and make stupid comments. I would also like a "dislike" button but I don't tell the admin to "make it happen". Show a little respect for the people on here that work their ass off for FREE. Your original post just sounded childish! Not one of the 5 posts that I have read of yours have given anyhing to this site!


I was kidding when I said "make it happen". I didn't know shit was so serious around here. In all honesty, I meant no disrespect, but I don't tend to have the best manners while on the internet, I'll try to make my time spent on riu an exception.

Anyways....

What about saging posts? Like this one... Or sometimes when discussion gets a bit off topic and becomes more passive conversation than anything? Not that that's entirely bad, but sometimes I think it'd come in handy.


----------



## F A B (Mar 21, 2012)

red0021 said:


> I was kidding when I said "make it happen". I didn't know shit was so serious around here. In all honesty, I meant no disrespect, but I don't tend to have the best manners while on the internet, I'll try to make my time spent on riu an exception.
> 
> Anyways....
> 
> What about saging posts? Like this one... Or sometimes when discussion gets a bit off topic and becomes more passive conversation than anything? Not that that's entirely bad, but sometimes I think it'd come in handy.


thats when u just move on to another thread 
i believe at one time they had neg rep here but was abused so they did away with it 
so doubt they will honor your request


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 21, 2012)

F A B said:


> thats when u just move on to another thread
> i believe at one time they had neg rep here but was abused so they did away with it
> so doubt they will honor your request


Yeah I could see it being abused! People on here can team up against others! One missread post, when someone was trying to be sarcastic and they could get a shitload of disslikes!


----------



## F A B (Mar 21, 2012)

Howard Stern said:


> Yeah I could see it being abused! People on here can team up against others! One missread post, when someone was trying to be sarcastic and they could get a shitload of disslikes!


yep 
now if some guys wanted team up against me and give me shitload of +rep i wouldnt mind that at all


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 21, 2012)

F A B said:


> yep
> now if some guys wanted team up against me and give me shitload of +rep i wouldnt mind that at all


I did my part!


----------



## F A B (Mar 21, 2012)

Howard Stern said:


> I did my part!


bring it ...........


----------

